# Sick Peacock?



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello
One of my Ruby Red peacocks seems to be thinning behind his ribs on one side. There are no other symptoms and no other fish is showing any issues. It almost looks like he's been dented (obviously not). Any suggestion would be helpful
This is the best image I could get.

Thanks


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

sheff said:


> hello
> one of my ruby red peacocks seems to be thinning behind his ribs on one side. There are no other symptoms and no other fish is showing any issues. It almost looks like he's been dented (obviously not). Any suggestion would be helpful
> this is the best image i could get.
> 
> Thanks


 treat with tetra paricite gaurd is stomach bloated


----------



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

*Thank you*

He doesn't seem bloated in fact his stomach seems normal but the last 1/3 of him seems to be the affected area


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

Sheff said:


> He doesn't seem bloated in fact his stomach seems normal but the last 1/3 of him seems to be the affected area


he may be just starting stage of bloat is his eyes bigger, stringy white poop


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Don't treat with meds unless you know for sure the fish is sick. Just keep an eye on him for a few days and see what happens
--
Paul


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

Y2KGT said:


> Don't treat with meds unless you know for sure the fish is sick. Just keep an eye on him for a few days and see what happens
> --
> Paul


 he appears bloated, is he eating, not a good sign if not...


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Sheff said:


> One of my Ruby Red peacocks seems to be thinning behind his ribs on one side. There are no other symptoms and no other fish is showing any issues. It almost looks like he's been dented (obviously not).





Sheff said:


> He doesn't seem bloated in fact his stomach seems normal but the last 1/3 of him seems to be the affected area


As per the OP. 
--
Paul


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

Y2KGT said:


> As per the OP.
> --
> Paul


 i had a fish like that gently, catch him with net see if his belly is bloated , in larged , or ulcers, metronidazole, tetra paricite guard , used it in the past works for me.. check for hole in the head any small holes on the head portion


----------

